

A Multi-Disciplinary Reading List - sbspalding
http://projectmona.com/bits-of-brilliance-session-one/

======
thatswrong0
While a lot of the material seems to be of high quality, certain things seem
particularly dubious and not very enlightening, if not ideologically driven.
That guide to deflation, for example: there are far better and broader reads
in economics. Perhaps this list could use some pruning.

------
schlagetown
Looks great, thanks for sharing. Really interested in what you're working on
with Project MONA! While this material mostly all looks great my initial
impression is that it could stand to be curated a bit more aggressively. I've
had the tabs for the first 3 "Bits of Brilliance" bookmarked for the last few
days but there are so many links to wade through I haven't gotten around to
it...if you chose the 5-10 absolute best items of content rather than 25-30
I'd be a lot more likely to dive in immediately :)

